# Schoolcraft Students



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

I have a question for Schoolcraft culinary students. Before I go off and buy knives for CAP 90 I was wondering if any of you could share your thoughts on the knife kit purchsed through the bookstore. I already received a 10" cooks knife, but didn't want to miss out on a potential deal. I'd appreciate any help with this matter.

Thanks,

Terrarich


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Actually, terrarich, if you let us know what brand-name knives you are considering purchasing and their price, you can get the opinion of everyone here and not just people who are attending your school. So, just post a reply with that info and we will be better able to help you with your question!.


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

Greg,

Thanks for the offer. I understand that there is some level of fascination with the tools of the culinary trade and that there has been a considerable amount of discussion within the Cheftalk Cafe on the issue of knife brands. I do not necessarily want to begin a new thread on this topic. Rather, I am trying to find out what knives Schoolcraft offers through their bookstore and how the students fell about the kit. I have done my research (a lot of it from here!) so I know what is out there and what the advantages/disadvantages are between brands and styles (forged/stamped). 

I recently aquired a 10" Messermeister Meridian Elite'. I really like the feel of the knife and it has a very good edge. I do not think that I would hesitate to buy more Messermeister except that I do not want to miss out on a potential deal through the school. For all I know the kit could consist of F Dick blades at 50% retail or near wholesale. I also am aware that because of the harder steel F Dicks are often used by schools. I would hate to come to the intro class with a handful of knives to discover that the instructor has a strong preference for a different sort altogether.

There is one thing that concerns me. I have read a few posts that advise against bringing pricey knives to pro kitchens, catering gigs, etc. Is it the opinion or experience of this group that the situatio is also sketchy in Cooking School classes?

Thanks again,

Terrarich


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I would not, unless I could keep them chained to my body.

You never know what your classmates are really like, but it's not only the fear of theft. It's the lack of knowledge as to how to properly handle and care for a knife. Yeah, that's the first thing they teach you, but it can take a while for the lessons to sink in. In the meantime, somebody borrows your Global and uses it to scrape gunk out of a pot! Not that such misuse is done maliciously (well, maybe sometimes it is!) -- people just don't know enough yet. And some might not be mature enough yet to understand polite behavior.

BTW: I *love* my 10" Messermeister, *hate* my school-issued F. Dicks (was a company ever better named??), and spend a hefty chunk of my disposable income on other brands of knives. ??? Hey, we're FANATICS!


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

I recall from when I worked in catering that one chef would always bring in his personal garnishing kit. No one was allowed to touch it without permission, or else. I think that I could certainly mark my turf enough to make sure that nobody messed with my stuff. That is why I think it would be advantageous to not purchase the school issued kit so that your knives could be easily discernable from the rest of the class' blades.

I know what you mean about fanatic Suzanne. My wife was going crazy with how much time I spent looking at knives. Chef Borg at Knife Merchant was kind enough to send me a 10" from Messermeister, F. Dick, and Henckels so that I could figure out which knife I liked best. I had the knives for maybe a week, but I couldn't chop with them since I was sending two back. I limited myself to placing the knives on a board to check for rocking action. I kept flip-flopping on my decision and would wrap up the knives only to unwrap them an hour later. Even when I thought that I decided on the Messermesiter I still had to check out the F. Dick. Finally, I grabbed the Messermeister and chopped a carrot, forcing me to a decision since at that point I could not send it back. Now if I could only pick out a peeler...

Terrarich


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

What a great source! Yeah, besides having a great selection and very good prices, they're just so HELPFUL!


----------

